# wii shooters



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

any recommendations for the above?

fps and of course the point plastic at screen and shoot zoombies type :lol:


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

COD 5 mate, Online game is cracking.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Just found Rogue Trooper :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Quantum of Solace mate. Made by Trearch or something like that. The same people who do Cod 5.
Quantum of Solace.
Or godfather Blackhand edition i reccomend.
I have them both and they are the best games i have and the ones i play on the most.:thumb:


----------

